# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Không cập nhập được avata

## atuancnc

Bác admin xem giúp, em ko cập nhập được avata  :Smile:

----------


## ahdvip

ủa em cập nhật được nè anh

----------


## CNC PRO

Đã bật chức năng Upload Avatar cho thành viên mới đăng ký.

Trước đó vì lý do an ninh, chống spam, nên chỉ thành viên có số bài viết hợp lệ >10 mới được sử dụng hết được hoàn toàn các tính năng của diễn đàn.

Chúc bạn vui với diễn đàn. Thân chào!

----------

atuancnc

----------

